# Need help with turning over salmon patties



## FraidKnot (Nov 27, 2006)

Whenever I make salmon patties I pan-fry them in a little oil.  But I have  trouble both turning them and getting them out of the pan.  It doesn't seem to  matter which spatula I use, when I need to flip them they just push around the  pan.  I have to really fight with them or use my finger to push them onto the spatula  before I can flip them over to brown the other side.  I have the same  problem when I need to get them on the spatula to remove them to paper towels to  blot off any excess oil.  It also doesn't seem to matter whether I use my  RevereWare frying pan (non-stick) or a non-stick frying pan.

Is there a solution or am I just stuck with being mildly annoyed every time I make salmon patties?

Fraidy


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2006)

First of all, I'd like to see your recipe. 

Aside from that, my best advice to you is to chill your patties about an hour before cooking. That really helps a lot. And then, by all means, cook them in a little olive oil and a pat of butter in a non-stick skillet. Don't try to turn until one side is browned to your liking. Then turn, and leave alone until that side is browned. Too much flipping will tear them up for sure. 

You can also bake them in the oven, although I've never tried that.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 27, 2006)

My recipe is a bit unconventional; I grew up with my mom making them this way and I've been doing them this way for 25 years.

16 oz. can Alaska pink salmon
2 c. crushed corn chips
2 Tbs. sour cream
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 tsp. pepper
dried parsley flakes or fresh chopped parsley (optional)

Drain the salmon; remove the small round bones.  Mash the salmon in a mixing bowl.  Stir in the remaining ingredients and mix well with a fork.  Form into 6 patties.  Pan-fry until golden brown on each side.

I didn't use olive oil, I used Canola with a pat of butter added.  I don't turn them until they are very nicely browned.

I've tried baking them but they just don't taste as good that way! 

Fraidy


----------



## JohnL (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Fraidy,
Have you tried using two spatulas?
One to hold the cake still while the other slides under?
This might give you a bit more control of the cake while trying to flip.


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2006)

I think that's a good looking recipe, FraidKnot. I wouldn't change it a bit. I use Ritz Crackers and Miracle Whip, which is the same thing, only different. 
Just try chilling them first. I think you'll find it works wonders.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 27, 2006)

DOH!  25 years of making these and that never occurred to me!    Sheesh, thank you!


----------



## bullseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with JohnL, Fraidy.  I use one regular spatula and one long, thin one--usually an offset icing spat.  You get the space on the regular one and the agility from the thin one.  It's like giving your spatula a thumb!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

Fraid, you are doing something right!  Your patties aren't sticking to the pan!

What I do in this situation is to use my finger and a spatula.  The finger acts as a stop so the item won't slide when I insert the spatula from the opposite side.  I use the spat to lift the pattie or fish up on edge and then to lower it slowly on the other side.  No splashing of hot oil and remember to keep your finger out of the oil.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What I do in this situation is to use my finger and a spatula.  The finger acts as a stop so the item won't slide when I insert the spatula from the opposite side.  I use the spat to lift the pattie or fish up on edge and then to lower it slowly on the other side.  No splashing of hot oil and remember to keep your finger out of the oil.


I learned to do this in school, but they emphasized to flip AWAY from you, just in case.  Naturally, I later learned the wisdom of this the hard way . . .


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> I learned to do this in school, but they emphasized to flip AWAY from you, just in case. Naturally, I later learned the wisdom of this the hard way . . .


 
I usually flip from right to left.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 27, 2006)

If you're right handed, then you would usually be standing somewhat to the right.  It's mostly about being where the splash isn't, if it should occur.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> If you're right handed, then you would usually be standing somewhat to the right. It's mostly about being where the splash isn't, if it should occur.


 

I think you'd be OK as long as you didn't flip the item towards you.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I think you'd be OK as long as you didn't flip the item towards you.


 I'm sure your right.  It's surprising, though, how many people do just that (flip towards themselves).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> ...It's surprising, though, how many people do just that (flip towards themselves).


 

Hopefully, just once.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't do it without a shirt on . . .  (Maybe this should be in "Stupid things you've done in the Kitchen?")


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 28, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> Don't do it without a shirt on . . . (Maybe this should be in "Stupid things you've done in the Kitchen?")


 Now thats probaly the only dumb  thing I will  never do in the kitchen!!!( Try to flip anything that is


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 28, 2006)

I usually use a pair of chopsticks to turn the patties gently over and then a slotted spatula to dish them out.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 29, 2006)

Aw, geeze Fraidy - I usually just use my finger (sometimes a fork or spoon) and a spatula. 

Now, if that makes you "annoyed" - I would hate to see your reaction to having to open the can ... and the rest of the steps in the recipe!  

Look on the bright side ... at least they are not sticking to the bottom of the pan! To me THAT would be annoying!


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 30, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Fraid, you are doing something right!  Your patties aren't sticking to the pan!



Nope, they never stick.  They slide around pretty well, though!   I already do the finger thing, but I guess I'll try my smaller thin spatula on the other side next time.  It's not a big problem or even a major annoyance, just something I noticed (again) when I made salmon patties the other night.

Fraidy


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 30, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Fraid, you are doing something right!  Your patties aren't sticking to the pan!
> 
> What I do in this situation is to use my finger and a spatula.



 No, they don't stick.  They do slide around quite a bit, though!  I've already (for years) been using the finger method but I think next time I'll just slip a smaller, skinnier spatula on the other side to slide it on the wide spatula.

This really isn't a big problem or even much of an annoyance, just something I noticed the other night when I made my salmon patties.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw a guy at my work cook the salmon in a pan with water.
When he was done on the pan he then cooked it in the oven for a while.

Im not sure if it'll change ur taste, but it kept the fish from sticking, and there were no flipping problems.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm with Michael on this one, I use a fish slice and a fork. Sometimes even two forks if the fish slice has already been used. Lazy me for not washing it...


----------



## attie (Dec 1, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> My recipe is a bit unconventional; I grew up with my mom making them this way and I've been doing them this way for 25 years.
> 
> 16 oz. can Alaska pink salmon
> 2 c. crushed corn chips
> ...


Yum! I make them at work for the multitudes, not quiet the same and we call them "fish cakes" here and probably do not taste as nice but I use mashed potato to bind them together.


----------



## babyhuggies (Dec 1, 2006)

those sound good and easy.I've made fish cakes with cod and use mashed potatoes and egg to help bind...


----------

